# Gold in cell phones and Police seizure sales



## yodarox89 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok. I've been working this one for a bit, and while it doesn't have as much gold as a computer, it is MUCH easier to break into and retrieve. I can do as many as 10 phones an hour.

The batteries are also plated at the terminals as well.

The best way that i've found to aquire this stuff is to check out the radio shack locations that you can find. most of them have a battery disposal box that can be rummaged through (empty store works best so one's dignity escapes intact). Keep in mind that Radio Shack does not make any money at all from the recycling of these batteries, the company that they send them to just pays the shipping.

My uncle owns a Radio Shack and lets me rummage through his boxes every so often. It is mainly only the trackfone batteries that i've found to have the gold plated terminals too though

As for the police part: there is a website (stealitback.com) where police sell off the stuff they sieze for whatever reason. It is based in California, US
and since I am in Michigan, they would charge me over 150 just to ship it freight. on the bright side, you can pickup 10+ big desktops for $75!


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 8, 2012)

You should look into selling the phones as is and buying gold. You will probably make out better than refining, unless you are just looking to learn a hobby.
Jack Ocean is the person to check out;

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=84&t=11633

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=8151

http://www.relectrocycle.com/

Jim


----------



## Smack (Feb 8, 2012)

Maybe Jack should send them shipping labels.


----------



## Ocean (Feb 9, 2012)

Hmmm... Interesting....


Actually, in times past I have attempted discourse upon this very same subject with the powers that be within the hierarchy of Radio Shack.

I looked to venture into a business arrangement whereby we both did profit.

Alas, my pleas fell upon deaf ears.

Mayhaps I shall attempt anon.


----------



## AztekShine (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm in it more from the hobby aspect! Plus investment!!!! If you look at it that way you save money either way!


----------

